

Show HN: Ever posted to HN, and received 0 feedback? Here's a solution. - cjbarber
http://hackerfeedback.barber.io/

======
dylangs1030
This doesn't try to game the front page, does it? Does it operate as a network
outside of Hacker News, or do you "upvote for upvote" to get notice on your
Show HN link?

